# An 'annex' to the 'annex'.



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Started framing up another 12X19 area Sunday, attatched to the 12X21 area that I stuck on the front of the 4 bay a couple years ago.
Total 'area' under roof with the 'new' annex' will measure 32' deep, 40' wide, not counting the 18X20 carport on the side.

I STILL need the pole building. This 'annex' is to keep the Cubs out of the snow till time to go to WORK!!

Told 'neighbor Fred' that I will have my 'new' building heated before he gets his back wall done! (Another'boot' to the rump to get him moving)


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I secured what I have done, but will suspend construction untill the weather is more 'promising'. 
I hope 'Sandy' keeps her distance.


----------

